# Gas mask teddy



## Josh66 (Aug 4, 2011)

08031105 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## johnh2005 (Aug 4, 2011)

VERY misleading title!  When I clicked this I was expecting to see a hot chick wearing a teddy and a gas mask!  Bleh oh well.  Nice shot of that bear with a gas mask =(


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 4, 2011)

I think it looks too tight Josh.  If you put more white space it will look like the teddy bear died from a deadly gas attack.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, I thought it was kinda tight too.  I was using a sheet of posterboard that I had laying around, and it wasn't big enough for me to back up any (it was one of those small ones - like half of a regular posterboard).

I couldn't get the whole bear/hose in there without the edges of the background being visible.  I guess I should have just took one anyway and cloned the background in the rest of the way...


----------



## RUMANDRAMEN (Aug 6, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW i love him!


----------



## JohnHendry (Aug 8, 2011)

(grins from ear to ear)


----------



## mwcfarms (Aug 8, 2011)

I would like to see the white space and dead bear as well. Nice shot though Josh.


----------

